# Trading seminars/conventions in Asia



## sammy84 (17 August 2010)

Hi all

Does anyone know of any upcoming trading seminars/conventions around Asia, or a website I can find this sort of information. I head to Asia normally twice a year for holidays and figure I may as well make a junkit out of it 

Thanks

Anonymous


----------

